# Commisioning Question



## PTE Gruending (13 Dec 2002)

Hello,
   I am considering commisioning to become an Officer, but I have quite a few questions. First of all, let me give you a little bit of background about myself. I joined the Army Reserve this summer as an Infantry Soldier, completing my BMQ in August. I had always considered becoming an Officer, but I have lots of questions. First off, let me post the Officer training scheme (as I know it, please correct me if I am wrong):

1. BMQ 5 day "Officer Upgrade" (Offered in March/April).

2. CAP(R) 4-5 Weeks (Offered in May/June).

3. Infantry MOC training ~8 Weeks (Offered in Summer).

Now, I would have to take the above to become a 2Lt by fall next year. However, to my questions:

1. What sort of stuff will I be learning in the aformentioned courses? I am guessing the CAP(R) is something similiar to NCM PLQ?

2. What is unit life like as a Res. Officer? I know as a NCM on parade days we do some cool stuff: PT, Sports, Weapons, Interesting Lectures, Maintaining Gear, etc). I know one OCDT in my unit runs the kitshop, another new 2Lt is the Platoon Commander. But what happens?

3. As an Officer, do you get to do the exciting field stuff that an Infantry NCM gets to do?

4. I know as a NCM, my unit is lax as to what days you show up for, and what Ex‘s you attend. This is great, because as a University student, my schedule fluxuates quite a bit over the year. Is it as relaxed being an Officer?

5. What sort of course‘s, weekday work, weekend course‘s can I get as a 2Lt? I know you can take your Phase IV training probably after becoming a 2Lt, but that is most likely only in summers.

6. What is the promotion scheme for Officers? (ie: NCM: PTE -> 2 Years + QL4 = CPL, CPL - > 3 Years + PLQ = MCPL).

I really don‘t know who to turn to for advice/counselling on the subject. I don‘t think I should talk to my 2IC, and I wouldnt wan‘t to undermine any Officers authority in my unit by asking them.

I joined the Army for honour/pride/country/adventure/physical challenge. I am really craving leadership and "higher" up thinking, ie: tactically, etc of an Officers duties. But I don‘t know if I want to give up the fun NCM stuff for politics & paperwork. I just would really like to know more about the Armys personal roles and such.

One question that always boggled me: How must it feel for an experienced SGT/WO/MWO/CWO with 10-30 years of Army experience to salute, "sir", and get orders from a 20yo 2Lt?

Thanks in advance for any info...


----------



## CICguy (14 Dec 2002)

I know as far as the CIC goes, there are many different courses that you must do, and you must be in that specific rank for usually about a year, and then you need to make sure that there is enough "room" in the corps for your promotion.  As well as having to so called "sponsored" by your C.O. It is not easy, and the courses as far as i know are not that hard, and there are not that many, but your life is different..the people who you associate with, you cannot really associate with any more, just because of the rank structure.

This is the best that i can telll for now

best of luck!!


----------



## CICguy (14 Dec 2002)

just remember that when an NCM is at the level of say...
WO
CWO
or any of the "appointed" posistions, the have been given a "warrant" for there servcies, and are what you might say, a partially commishioned member...and any officere knows not to mess with a warrant officer, as this can lead to MAJOR problems, unless of course, they have done something wrong.  This is what i have been told my supperiors, and by a formere WO turned blue CIC officer..learned a lot from that man...
n e ways..enjoy, hope it helps in your quest.


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (18 Nov 2009)

Good day

I am doing my university schooling side by side with my training to become a Infantry Officer.  Does one become commisioned after they receive their BA or after just doing BMQ and CAP?


----------



## Jorkapp (19 Nov 2009)

Depends on your entry plan:

DEO: Commissioned upon entry
RESO: Commissioned upon completion of CAP


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (20 Nov 2009)

Thanks AEC KAPP


----------



## Sonnyjim (23 Nov 2009)

Do Reserve Officers not recieve the rank of 2Lt once they are accepted into the army for the Reserve Officer Training Program? They hadn't even attended their BMQ yet but they were wearing the 2Lt rank? Do they get promoted to Lt after they recieve their degree and pass all their training?


----------



## Redeye (23 Nov 2009)

If you join the Reserve and have a degree (or a commission through the CIC which isn't uncommon as well), you'll be a 2Lt on joining.  Otherwise, you get commissioned after you pass CAP/BMOQ(L) as it's called now.



			
				Sonnyjim said:
			
		

> Do Reserve Officers not recieve the rank of 2Lt once they are accepted into the army for the Reserve Officer Training Program? They hadn't even attended their BMQ yet but they were wearing the 2Lt rank? Do they get promoted to Lt after they recieve their degree and pass all their training?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2009)

Sonnyjim said:
			
		

> Do Reserve Officers not recieve the rank of 2Lt once they are accepted into the army for the Reserve Officer Training Program? They hadn't even attended their BMQ yet but they were wearing the 2Lt rank? Do they get promoted to Lt after they recieve their degree and pass all their training?


  You will start as an O/Cdt, not a 2 Lt.


This is the umpteenth topic on this subject.



LOCKED!


----------

